# Chicagoland backyard Herf Sat Aug 26



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

Once again I'll be opening my back yard to lovers of cigars and cards.

The the herfing will begin at 5pm and the card game will begin at 7pm.

Bring your own / Bring to share / Enjoy what's here.

Saturday August 26 5pm-1am

Post if your interested and I'll PM the details.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm getting a great response from the CP site. 

I hope some from this board can attend...


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Cochise said:


> I'm getting a great response from the CP site.
> 
> I hope some from this board can attend...


Would absolutely love to show up but I'm kind of an essential part of my engagement party :sl . 
Have heard about your Herfs over the years & would love to be able to finally make one. Have a great time...


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

kurtdesign1 said:


> Would absolutely love to show up but I'm kind of an essential part of my engagement party :sl .
> Have heard about your Herfs over the years & would love to be able to finally make one. Have a great time...


You know what they say...

Bros before.... Oops I don't know her.... Aaah never mind!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

My son's Football game has been resceduled.

The earliest I can have guests over is 7PM.

But we have plenty enough guys for a good game.

I'm looking forward to it.

Cochise


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Please PM me the details. My Saturday evening is open at this point. My fiance is threatening to take me to the movies, but so far I still got a shot at making it. Thanks!

-Mike


----------

